# 

## krzysztofb

Porzekadło mówi: pierwszy dom wybuduj wrogowi, drugi przyjacielowi a trzeci dla siebie. Całe forum służy, aby już pierwszy dom wybudować dla siebie.
Ja jestem już na etapie prac wykończeniowych i wielokrotnie przed rozpoczciem kolejnego etapu zastanawiałem się, czego jescze zapomniałem zrobić.
Jestem gotów podzielić się moimi doświadczeniami w tym zakresie i zrobę to wrótce, proponuję przyłączenie się wszystkich, którzy wykańczają jakiś etap do zgłaszania swoich uwag. Proponuję, aby uwagi miłały charakter zwięzły (może punkty) tak, aby użytkownik nie musiał przerzucać setek tematów i postów aby znaleźć punkt, o którym mógłby zapomnieć.
Przekażmy doświadczenia swoich błędów tak aby inni ich nie popełnili.
Zapraszam.  :Wink2:

----------


## krzysztofb

Zgodnie z obietnicą:
1.	przed zalaniem podłogi na gruncie – wyprowadź pod fundamentami rury do kanalizacji, wody i doprowadzenia powietrza do kominka. Jeżeli planujesz kominek średnicę rury ustal z wykonawcą albo zrób 150 a wystarczy do każdego kominka.
2.	ja mam ogrzewanie podłogowe (wodne) i wylewka ma u mnie 18 cm. W tej wylewce zostały dodatkowo ułożone rury do centralnego odkurzacza – nawet jeżeli w tej chwili nie planujesz centralnego odkurzacza to myślę, że warto zainwestować w rury – masz wtedy możliwość aby zrobić go później.
3.	dodatkowy przewód kominowy – zrobiłem specjalnie aby podłączyć wyciąg nadkuchenny.
4.	koniecznie pod tynkiem ułóż okablowanie do systemu alarmowego. W tym koniecznie należy ułożyć kable do wszystkich otwieranych, zewnętrznych okien i drzwi.
5.	ja wyznaczyłem jedno miejsce na urządzenia techniczne typu – centrala telefoniczna, domofon, kable komputerowe (do przyszłego wykorzystania) kable antenowe do satelity i anteny naziemnej. Kable antenowe rozprowadziłem do wszystkich pokojów.
6.	Jeżeli masz taką możliwość to zamów okna z okuciami z funkcją kontaktronów.
7.	mam własną studnię – doprowadziłem zasilanie z możliwością przedłużenia do celów oświetlenia ogrodu, itp.
8.	zrobione jest wyprowadzenie zasilania do bramy + kabel domofonowy + wyprowadzony jest kabel do podłączenia telefonu (wieloparowy w osłonie żelowej)
9.	wszelakie drewno – więźba dachowa, podłoga, itd. było ścinane zimą.
10.	styropian – teraz mądrzejszy o doświadczenie kupiłbym co najmniej 2 miesiące przed układaniem aby się wysezonował.
Na pewno dla większości to, co napisałem to będą sprawy oczywiste, ale sam o konieczności doprowadzenia powietrza do kominka dowiedziałem się przypadkowo, zapomniałem o przewodzie do domofonu i musiałem pruć kawałek tynku. Co jeszcze zapomniałem okaże się wkrótce – ale wtedy o tym napiszę.

----------


## kocza

Dzięki, prawdziwe dzięki!

Ja dopiero zaczynam stawiać ściany 1 kondygnacji, ale tego typu uwagi na pewno mi pomogą!

A na marginesie - centralne odkurzanie - ile to kosztuje? Jaki jest koszt urządzenia i innych akcesoriów (np. ile kosztują takie rury?), o czym trzeba pamiętać robiąc taką instalację na później?

Pozdr. kocza

----------


## Ewunia

> Kable antenowe do satelity i anteny naziemnej rozprowadziłem do wszystkich pokojów.


Przed laty miałam własną satelitę, a teraz mam kablówkę, więc pojęcie o współczesnych tunerach satelitarnych zerowe. Co trzeba zrobić, żeby móc wybierać programy w każdym telewizorze niezależnie, a nie przez tuner satelity? Bo z naziemnej tv, to bez łaski.

----------


## jurg

> Napisał krzysztofb
> 
> Kable antenowe do satelity i anteny naziemnej rozprowadziłem do wszystkich pokojów.
> 
> 
> Przed laty miałam własną satelitę, a teraz mam kablówkę, więc pojęcie o współczesnych tunerach satelitarnych zerowe. Co trzeba zrobić, żeby móc wybierać programy w każdym telewizorze niezależnie, a nie przez tuner satelity? Bo z naziemnej tv, to bez łaski.


Tu jest dużo na ten temat:
http://www.dipol.com.pl/

----------


## mAgnes

> 9.	wszelakie drewno – więźba dachowa, podłoga, itd. było ścinane zimą.
> 10.	styropian – teraz mądrzejszy o doświadczenie kupiłbym co najmniej 2 miesiące przed układaniem aby się wysezonował.


Dlaczego drewno scinane zima? 
Co daje sezonowanie styropianu?

----------


## Bartt

Dodam od siebie:

11) - wyprowadzenie wody na ogród i do garażu
12) - plany kondygnacji, stropu, instalacji etc... skserować na folię i sprawdzić wizualnie, czy nie dochodzi do kolizji (rura przechodząca przez środek komina, ...  :Wink2:  )
13) - projekt oglądajcie wielokrotnie - pod kątem funkcjonalności, szczegółów rozwiązań technicznych, rozplanowania grzejników, gnaizdek, i wszystkich możliwych błędów architekta
14) zróbcie badanie geotechniczne gruntu
15) zasypcie, ubijając warstwami,  podłogę na gruncie zanim wzniesiecie ściany
16) pamiętajcie, że każde załamanie dachu to dodatkowe koszty i kłopoty z zabezpieczeniem przeciwwodnym
17) trzy razy przemyślcie dobre rady ekipy proponującej odstępstwa od projektu - np. obniżenie lub podwyższenie ścianki kolankowej - niby nic a sprawi, że okna wypadną na innej wysokości

PS styropian sezonuje się, gdyż przez 2 m-ce może ulegać odkształceniom (skurczeniu)
drzewa ścinane w zimie mają mniej wody

----------


## Ewunia

Dzięki jurg. Się dokształcam   :big grin:

----------


## AGA_Kąty Węgierskie

> A na marginesie - centralne odkurzanie - ile to kosztuje? Jaki jest koszt urządzenia i innych akcesoriów (np. ile kosztują takie rury?), o czym trzeba pamiętać robiąc taką instalację na później?


Jeśli dasz radę zrobić to samemu, to koszty są naprawdę niewielkie: 2-metrowa rura kosztuje ok 10 zł + kolanka, trójniki itp. U mnie materiały kosztowały ok. 250 zł (ale bez automatycznych szufelek, które kosztują chyba ponad 150 zł) - mam 4 gniazdka + w przyszłości 2 szufelki . Jeśli się bierze firmę - płaci się ok. 200 zł za punkt (gniazdko)

----------


## Sonja

a ja bym powiedziała - zacznijcie organizować przyłącza najwcześniej jak tylko się da, bo jak robota ruszy nie będzie czasu na bieganie po urzędach, ta rada kierowana jest w szczególności do tych, którzy mogą mieć z nimi jakikolwiek problem


a za ułozenie rurek od centralnego odkurzacza zapłaciliśmy wraz z materiałami jakies 750 zł i było to może ze 2 czy 3 miesiące temu  :smile:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> a ja bym powiedziała - zacznijcie organizować przyłącza najwcześniej jak tylko się da, bo jak robota ruszy nie będzie czasu na bieganie po urzędach, ta rada kierowana jest w szczególności do tych, którzy mogą mieć z nimi jakikolwiek problem
> 
> 
> a za ułozenie rurek od centralnego odkurzacza zapłaciliśmy wraz z materiałami jakies 750 zł i było to może ze 2 czy 3 miesiące temu


A ile punktów, bo to wpływa znacząco na cenę?
U mojego "bliźniaka" za wykonanie instalacji wzięli 1000 zł (4 gniazdka i 2 szufelki).

Ja kupiłem materiały za 300 zł i robię sam    :Lol:  . 
Najgorsza robota, to kucie bruzd pod rury (szwagier kuje  :Lol:  ). U mnie  część idzie w podłodze, ale część w ścianach.
Wcale to nie takie proste, jak się wydaje, dlatego wykonawca u sąsiada wziął 1000 zł (i ja go rozumiem   :Lol:  ).

----------


## Sonja

uuuu to u mnie drożej w takim razie, bo dwa gniazdka i szufelki w sumie nie ma takiej co to się do niej wmiata odrazu, jest tylko coś pod zlewozmywakiem. Tyle, że u nas trochę rury poszło bo objęło to parter i poddasze, ale widzę, że i tak drożej. No trudno. 

 :Confused:  teraz już po ptokach

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Napisał krzysztofb
> 
> Kable antenowe do satelity i anteny naziemnej rozprowadziłem do wszystkich pokojów.
> 
> 
> Przed laty miałam własną satelitę, a teraz mam kablówkę, więc pojęcie o współczesnych tunerach satelitarnych zerowe. Co trzeba zrobić, żeby móc wybierać programy w każdym telewizorze niezależnie, a nie przez tuner satelity? Bo z naziemnej tv, to bez łaski.


Trzeba postawić w domu stację czołową telewizji kablowej (kilkadziesiąt tysięcy)  :Lol:  .

A tak poważnie, to ten problem jest nierozwiązywalny w domu.
To jest jedna z zalet mieszkania w bloku - kablówka.

Pewne rozwiązanie takiego problemu przedstawiłem w wątku:

http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...=162275#162275

----------


## anpi

Ostatnio bardzo staniały cyfrowe tunery. Moim zdaniem najtańsze rozwiązanie to jedna antena z poczwórnym konwerterem i do tego cztery tunery. Koszt powinien się zamknąć w 2500 na 4 telewizory.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Ostatnio bardzo staniały cyfrowe tunery. Moim zdaniem najtańsze rozwiązanie to jedna antena z poczwórnym konwerterem i do tego cztery tunery. Koszt powinien się zamknąć w 2500 na 4 telewizory.


No tak, ale sam tuner cyfrowy nie wystarczy   :sad:  , bo jak już pisałem, w telewizji nie kodowanej nic specjalnego nie ma.

----------


## krzysztofb

Bartt mi prypomniał - 
18. koniecznie skopiujcie co najmnie 2x projekt. Podczas budowy naprawdę się niszczy i niektóre strony wypadają w ferworze walki.
19. po ułożeniu kabli zrobiłem zdjęcia wszystkich ścian i miejsc gdzie kable przechodzą. Przydało się już dwa razu przy dodatkowych przekuciach.
20. przy projektowaniu zasilania elektrycznego pamiętajcie, że centralę alarmową, nadajnik monitoringu, centalę telefoniczną, ew.inną też trzeba też zasilić.

----------


## mieczotronix

Sprawdzanie zagęszczenia piasku w "podłodze na gruncie", przed wylaniem płyty: Wziąć pręt fi 6 (ten cieńszy do kręcenia strzemion w zbrojeniach) i przejść się po ubitym pisaku dziabiąc go co jakieś 30 cm - podziabać dokładnie na całym fundamencie. Jeśli piasek jest dobrze ubity, pręt nie wchodzi. Jeśli jest źle ubity, pręt wchodzi jak w masło na całą swoją długość (ja miałem 1,5 metrowy). 

Beleczki od stropu terriva jeśli nie są w wieńcu obniżonym trzeba układać na 2-centymetrowej warstwie zaprawy pół na pół piasek z cementem.

----------

wszystko PERFEKCYJNIE zaplanować i podpisać z wykonawcą "dobrą" umowę.

Zrobiłem tak i jak dotychczas nie miałem niespodzianek, poza wierceniem studni, którą zleciłem innej firmie "na gębę" i doszło do spięcia   :Evil:  
Wyjątek potwierdził regułę.

CZ.

----------


## krzysztofb

Przy robieniu dachu zawczasu pomyślcie o jego wykończeniu od spodu np. podbitka.

----------


## marina123

Kochani piszcie, piszcie b.ciekawy watek   :big grin:  . A jak Wam wyszlo z elektryka, czy gniazdka nie pochowaly sie za szafy lub sofy? A TV nie stoi przy wejsciu do ogrodka? Czy architekt ma obowiazek zrobic takze projekt instalacji elektrycznej? Byl juz taki watek o tym kto jakie bledy zrobil na swojej budowie. Nie wiem gdzie jest. Moze ktos go znajdzie podbije?  :sad:

----------


## helga0

Bardzo przydatne są te informację i postuluję, aby wątek był kontynuowany. Co prawda niektórych terminów nie rozumiem i nie wiem, o co chodzi, ale doczytam :smile: ))

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Trzeba zwracać uwagę na:

- wysokość otworów na drzwi - co by się nie okazało po wylaniu szlichty, że są za niskie   :sad:  

- prawidłowo zaprojektowane schody żelbetowe - pierwszy, dolny stopień ma być wyższy o grubość ocieplenia i wylewki, a ostatni, górny niższy o grubość izolacji i wylewki na poddaszu

- szerokość bramy garażowej - szczególnie w garażu na jeden samochód(jeśli się da, zrobić szerszą)

- zaplanować ustawienie mebli przed wykonaniem instalacji elektrycznej

- zrobić wentylację w wiatrołapie

----------


## kasiek

Myśmy jeszcze na etapie projektu rozplanowali ustawienie urządzeń i szafek w kuchni i do dziś się cieszę, że to zrobiliśmy. Okazało się, że trzeba było trochę (10-20cm) przesunąć drzwi, żeby się zmieściły typowe szafki i ciąg kuchenny był prawidłowy. Tyle kłopotów z głowy!
Pewnie warto na tym etapie pomyśleć też o innych pomieszczeniach (przynajmniej o łazienkach), tylko nie zawsze starcza na to czasu.
Warto też zadbać o wentylację w garderobach bez okien (nie jest to wymagane, ale przydaje się).

----------


## krzysztofb

Pod wpływem rozmowy z kolegą zdecydowałem się na założenie baterii słonecznej do wspomagania ciepłej wody. To też jest temat do przemyślenia na początku budowy.

----------


## ryby

dodaj coś bliżej o tej baterii tj. wielkość, wydajność, cena itp.

----------


## KrzysiekS

Nalezy rozplanowac wejscia przyłączy do budynku. Ja zostawilem tylko wesjcie kanalizacji (cale szczescie!!!), musialem jednak kuc do wody, gazu, prądu, i GWC. 

Zlecenie wykucia otworow w scianie piwnicy bylo drogie (4zł. za kazdy cm kucia w scianie, grubosc sciany z ociepleniem 50cm), wiec kupilem mlotowiertarke i sam wykulem te otwory poswiecając na to wiele godzin.

----------


## krzysztofb

Na temat baterii napiszę po uruchomieniu - za jakieś 3 tygodnie.
Baterię i piec kupiłem firmy Paradigma. Piec jest kondensacyjny - i w tym miejscu uwaga o kominie.
Przewód dymowy został wypełniony wkładem stalowym lecz niepotrzebnie. W piecu kondensacyjnym odprowadzanie spalin jest wymuszane przez wentylator i do komina jest wprowadzana specjalna rura plastikowa.
W takim przypadku szkoda pieniędzy na wkład stalowy.

----------


## uszek

wszyscy fajnie piszą ale nikt nie napisał o rzeczy najwazniejszej tj taki projekt, by pasowal do dzialki względem stron świata. Mozna poprawić instalacje elektryczna nawet kanalizację, ale jak wam wypadnie pokój dzienny i sypialnie od północy a klatka i łazienka od południa to juz nic sie nie da zrobić. Sparawa jest tym trudniejsza, że jak się kupuje projekt gotowy to bardzo często jest tak, że projekt jest ok tylko nie pasuje do ustawienia na działce, wtedy trzeba szukac nowego projektu ... albo zmienic dzialkę  :big grin:   nam sie udalo trafic prawie za pierwszym razem

----------


## Magdalenka

> Trzeba zwracać uwagę na:
> 
> - zrobić wentylację w wiatrołapie


???? jaką wentylację   :Roll:  
kratke wentylacyjną, wywiewkę ponad dach ???

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Napisał _ZBYCH_
> 
> Trzeba zwracać uwagę na:
> 
> - zrobić wentylację w wiatrołapie
> 
> 
> ???? jaką wentylację   
> kratke wentylacyjną, wywiewkę ponad dach ???


Wentylacja w wiatrołapie jest potrzebna ze względu na pozostawiane tam "pachnące" buty.
Ja mam u siebie wykonany dodatkowy kanał wentylacyjny w kominie wentylacyjnym.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> wszyscy fajnie piszą ale nikt nie napisał o rzeczy najwazniejszej tj taki projekt, by pasowal do dzialki względem stron świata. Mozna poprawić instalacje elektryczna nawet kanalizację, ale jak wam wypadnie pokój dzienny i sypialnie od północy a klatka i łazienka od południa to juz nic sie nie da zrobić. Sparawa jest tym trudniejsza, że jak się kupuje projekt gotowy to bardzo często jest tak, że projekt jest ok tylko nie pasuje do ustawienia na działce, wtedy trzeba szukac nowego projektu ... albo zmienic dzialkę   nam sie udalo trafic prawie za pierwszym razem


Zgadzam się w pełni. Dlatego też mój bliźniak stoi w poprzek działki   :Lol:  . Tarasy mamy od południowego zachodu i jest ok.
Wjazd jest trochę upierdliwy, ale coś za coś. 
Przy następnym domu będzie lepiej   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

Należy pamiętać o ułożeniu kilku rurek w stropie: ogrzewanie, elektryka, RTV itp 
aktualne dla tych co mają piętro  :Wink2:

----------

placic zawsze gotowka(nigdy karta) w przypadku materialow bud. bo zawsze sprzedawca moze cos extra opuscic .Na cala budowe uzbiera sie niezla sumka-paliwko i jedzonko sie napewno zwroci.
Dlaczego bo placac karta za operacje na terminalu do kart BANKI POBIERAJA 2-3% wiec za to MY zawsze placimy.

----------


## helga0

> Należy pamiętać o ułożeniu kilku rurek w stropie: ogrzewanie, elektryka, RTV itp 
> aktualne dla tych co mają piętro


Jakich rurek w stropie? Gdzie się je układa?

----------


## pik33

Jak miał być zalewany strop ułożyłem w nim rurki - peszle do oświetlenia centralnego. Teraz wystarczy poprzeciągać kabelki.  :wink:

----------


## KrzysiekS

Co do tych zmian w projekcie, to sprawdzcie najpierw dokladnie, czy wasz oryginal nie zawiera bledow (np architektura i konstrukcja np rozne wielkosci). U mnie byly błędy, całe szczescie, że ekipe mam dobrą i ...... zlecilem wykonanie dluzszych jescze o 50 cm elementow wiezby. Cale szczescie, gdyz okazalo sie, że w projekcie blednie okreslono wysokosc scianki kolankowej. Dzieki dluzszym elementom dachu wiezba wyszla jak nalezy i proporcje domu są dobre.

----------


## gaga2

przy zamawianiu gotowej więźby - zrobić inwentaryzację ścian; zwykle projekt różni się nieco od rzeczywistości.
Pozdrawiam,
gaga2

----------


## [email protected]

Przed zalaniem stropu należy pomyśleć jakie instalacje będą przechodziły na piętro (jak się dobrze pomyśli to uzbiera się trochę, u mnie około 15).
Jeśli np. rury od centalnego ogrzewania są schowane w ścianie to muszą przejść przez strop, dlatego w wieńcu należy umieścić (oczywiście przed jego zalaniem  :Lol:  ) rurę PVC odpowiedniej średnicy. 
Niestety trzeba wiedzieć gdzie, co będzie   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## hubwarka

A lodówka dobrze stoi w kuchni? 
Ja musiałem przesunąć okno o 20cm w lewo by w prawym rogu przy oknie wpasować lodówkę. Na wiosnę tynki więc należy wstępnie rozmieścić rozkład mebli.
Jeżeli bym nie zrobił tego to lodówka zasłoni okno   :sad:

----------


## Wladek

Z instalacjami (wszystkimi) to jest kicha. Mimo, że bardzo się starałem to i tak nie da się wszystkiego przewidzieć, więc na kucie trzeba się nastawić.   :Roll:

----------


## Bartt

Waldek - no to podziel się swoimi błędami

----------


## krzysztofb

Przed wylewaniem wylewki na ogrzewanie podłogowe trzeba przypilnować, aby dokładnie był ułożony styropian i nie prężył.
U mnie w jednym miejscu za słabo ułożyli i trzeba kuć bo podłoga "chodzi" pod wpływem nacisku.

----------


## KasiaS

Wiec i ja dodam coś od siebie - nie róbcie *żadnych pozornych oszczędności -* 1 architekt był bardzo tani - pozwoenia nie mamy do tej pory przez jego niedociągniecia (od końca kwietnia)
2 budujemy bez pozwoelnia chcemy tanio i zamawialismy beton bez faktury na strop, niedość że przwieźli go o 20,30 to właśnie teraz (22,20) murarze się wkur.... bo równają a nic nie widać., poza tym go zabrakło i będa musieli dolewać schody i tarasy z betoniarki.
3 tania ekipa na jaką trafilimy jest do d... skakali codziennie na piwko rankiem i wieczorem i w południe i.....
4 tanie bloczki stropowe - zawalił się jeden pod murarzem po prostu pękł i tyle, nie iwem na razie co z nogą murarza..

jestem w lekkim dołku

te cholerne pozorne oszczędności

----------


## KasiaS

Wiec i ja dodam coś od siebie - nie róbcie *żadnych pozornych oszczędności -* 1 architekt był bardzo tani - pozwoenia nie mamy do tej pory przez jego niedociągniecia (od końca kwietnia)
2 budujemy bez pozwoelnia chcemy tanio i zamawialismy beton bez faktury na strop, niedość że przwieźli go o 20,30 to właśnie teraz (22,20) murarze się wkur.... bo równają a nic nie widać., poza tym go zabrakło i będa musieli dolewać schody i tarasy z betoniarki.
3 tania ekipa na jaką trafilimy jest do d... skakali codziennie na piwko rankiem i wieczorem i w południe i.....
4 tanie bloczki stropowe - zawalił się jeden pod murarzem po prostu pękł i tyle, nie iwem na razie co z nogą murarza..

jestem w lekkim dołku

te cholerne pozorne oszczędności

----------


## marina123

Kasia jestes mistrzynia oszczedzania i jak idzie budowa bez pozwolenia. Co jak co, ale takiej odwagi nie spodziewalam sie u kobiety  :ohmy:

----------

A więc tak - pozwolenie ma niby być w poniedziałek ale gdybym na nie czekała to w tym roku już bym nie zaczęła budowy
po drugie z murarzem niec się nie stało, strop zalewali i równali do godz 23 - chyba nas jednak nie oszukali z betonem ( it u są sprzeczne opinie)
po trzecie dostaniemy upust ! za to że bloczek się zawalił i zabiorą te co zostały


ale i tak unikajcie pozornych oszczędności - same nerwy, szkoda zdrowia

pozdrawiam

----------


## KasiaS

ten poprzedni post to mój

pozdrawiam

----------


## krzysztofb

Myślę, że jedne z najcenniejszych rad jakie dostałem od bardziej lub mniej znajomych to polecenie ekipy budowlanej i kierownika budowy.
Prawdziwą rekomendacją ekipy był fakt, że jak zadzwoniłem do kierownika budowy to mówił że nie jest zainteresowany a dopiero jak usłyszał która ekipa będzie budowała to powiedział "z tymi to nigdy nie miałem kłopotu i zgadzam się".
I tak z większością - szukałem rekomendacji u poprzednich klientów i sprawdziło się.

----------


## Włodek W.

Najtaniej  jak jest Sprawdzona ekipa z polecenia Sam tego  na bieżąco doświadczam   :cool:  Pozdrawiam  :big grin:   budujących  :big grin:

----------


## bilbo

> Kasiu, podziwiam Was naprawde za odwage, ze tak otwarcie o tym piszesz. My zaczelismy budowe z oficjalnym pozwoleniem ze Starostwa, tylko rzekomo ciut za wczesnie (nieznajomosc prawa) i mamy teraz ogromne klopoty, pozwolenie nam zabrano, sprawa sie ciagnie, jest w NSA. A wszystko za sprawa.....dobrego sasiada!!.
> Pozdrowienia


Życzę by wszystko skończyło się pomyślnie! Szkoda tylko, że trafiliście na takich sąsiadów! 
To przykre!
Justyna

----------


## agnikkrol

Qurcze ja chyba popełniłam wszystki możliwe błędy podczas budowania!!! Na początek mając juz działkę wybraam projekt domu według jego urody a nie stron światła i tak mam ogromne okno w salonie i sypialnię od strony północnej oczywiście. Nie mam żadnych otworów kanalizacyjnych zostawionyw fundamencje. Nie mam jakichkolwiek otworów zostawionych w stropie. Więżbe malowalismy przez tydzień impregnatem, który spłynoł w ciagu jednej nocy pod wpływem deszczu.Ekipę mieliśmy z polecenia naszych znajomych którzy byli zachwyceni ich rzetelnością i fachurą u nas okazał się że ekipa dzień zaczyna od flaszeczki!!! oczywiście znajomi schodzą nam teraz z drogi.Na szczęście w przyszłym tygodniu kryjemy dach i mam nadzieję dokształcic się na przyszłość żeby tych wpadek było mniej.

----------


## Włodek W.

Przed budową trzeba  założyć ,że będę ogrzewał: Pompą Ciepła,że będzię rekuperator ,GWC, instalacja do solaru ,Ogrzewanie kominkowe .itd.   Koszt samych otworow nie jest duży i pare metrów rury ,a może się przydać. W porównaniu z całą budową koszty niewielkie ,a z czasem mogę wybrać co i kiedy montować (Czytaj dopływ kasy)Nie przewidziałem sam  :oops:  ,  że zastosuję PC dlatego uprzedzam nie zapominać o otworach .Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aga J.G

Cześć ! Bardzo fajny i porzyteczny wątek dla tych co zaczynają budową - mamy zamiar zacząć w lecie 2004 więc w długie zimowe wieczory zaczniemy robić plany i może dzięki waszej pomocy uda nam sie wielu błędów uniknąć. Pozdrawiam i piszcie   :smile:

----------


## krzysztofb

> Cześć ! Bardzo fajny i porzyteczny wątek dla tych co zaczynają budową - mamy zamiar zacząć w lecie 2004 więc w długie zimowe wieczory zaczniemy robić plany i może dzięki waszej pomocy uda nam sie wielu błędów uniknąć. Pozdrawiam i piszcie


 Jeżeli masz zimę na zastanowienie to warto zacząć planować wszystko razem z wstępnym ustawieniem mebli. Najlepiej wyobraź sobie, że wchodzisz do nowego domu w zimie, zdejmujesz kurtkę (gdzie ją powiesisz ?), buty (gdzie je ustawisz ?), przeniesiesz ciężkie zakupy (którędy ?), itd. Takie rozważanie pomoże zaplanować wiele praktycznych rozwiązań np. że z garażu powinno być blisko do spiżarni lub kuchni aby nie nosić zakupów przez cały dom, itp.
Powodzenia.

----------


## Aga J.G

cześć ! Tak właśnie mam zamiar zrobić - zaplanować wszystkie detale, myślę jednak że i tak nie uda się uniknąć wszystkich niespodzianek i błędów. Myślę jednak że i tak dzięki Wam dużo już się nauczyłam i jeszcze nauczę.
Pozdrawiam Aga.  :smile:

----------


## mark0

Myslę, że wątek ***LISTA PORAD*** będzie dobrym uzupełnieniem tego.
 :smile:

----------


## ania

podciągam, bo może komuś się jeszcze coś przypomniało....  :Wink2:

----------


## Jeje

Nie szukać rekomendacji ekipy u innych inwestorów, taką rekomendację opierać na zajętych terminach danej ekipy, osobistego obejrzenia prowadzonych prac, opinii niezależnych kierowników i inspektorów, jeje

----------


## mmmad

> Wiec i ja dodam coś od siebie - nie róbcie *żadnych pozornych oszczędności -* 1 architekt był bardzo tani - pozwoenia nie mamy do tej pory przez jego niedociągniecia (od końca kwietnia)
> 2 budujemy bez pozwoelnia chcemy tanio i zamawialismy beton bez faktury na strop, niedość że przwieźli go o 20,30 to właśnie teraz (22,20) murarze się wkur.... bo równają a nic nie widać., poza tym go zabrakło i będa musieli dolewać schody i tarasy z betoniarki.


Ad 2. Nie ma reguly. Zamowilem z renomowanej firmy z f-ra VAT. Rowniez dostalem poznym wieczorem i za malo, rowniez trzeba bylo 'dokrecic" na drugi dzien. Zachowanie murarzy identyczne  :Wink2:  
Ad 1. Architekt lub architekci (w sumie czterech) - cena nie idzie w parze z jakoscia: zaden nie byl tani, ale tylko z dwoma doszlo do rozliczen: z tym, ktory doprowadzil do uzyskania pozwolenia (z typowym projektem: salon od polnocy, kuchnia i lazienka od poludnia) i z drugim, ktory zmienial projekt na inny projekt z podpiwniczeniem i adaptowal do niego wczesniejsze projekty przylaczy. W efekcie nie mam zostawionych zadnych przepustow, bo nie wiadomo jak i ktoredy instalacje wyjda z domu.  Np. wg projektu przepust kanalizacji do oczyszczalni wychodzi z domu na glebokosci 2m (a rozsaczanie powinno byc maks. na glebokosci 1,2m).

Moja rada: jak macie jakis spadek terenu, to od razu planujcie (przynajmniej czesciowe) podpiwniczenie (pomijam juz dyskusje, czy warto). Zmiana projektu juz nas sporo kosztowala, a widac, ze to jeszcze nie koniec.

----------


## Ninka__2005

Watek stary ale pewnie sa juz nowi doswiadczeni  :Wink2:

----------


## sezam

właśnie jakie macie jeszcze rady?

----------


## daxima

co się kryje pod tym stwierdzeniem


_6. Jeżeli masz taką możliwość to zamów okna z okuciami z funkcją kontaktronów_

----------


## sezam

> co się kryje pod tym stwierdzeniem
> 
> 
> _6. Jeżeli masz taką możliwość to zamów okna z okuciami z funkcją kontaktronów_


chodzi mi o pomysły  przy budowie domu aby dom był funkcjonalny

----------


## daxima

> Napisał Dagbuilder
> 
> co się kryje pod tym stwierdzeniem
> 
> 
> _6. Jeżeli masz taką możliwość to zamów okna z okuciami z funkcją kontaktronów_
> 
> 
> chodzi mi o pomysły  przy budowie domu aby dom był funkcjonalny



Nie za bardzo wiem o co Ci chodzi w tej wypowiedzi
Czytam rad bo jestem na etapie np kupna okien
I pojęcie okucia z kontaktonami wprawiło mnie w osłupienie 
co to takiego?

----------


## Gołąb

Witam!

  Ciekawy wątek dla początkujących - proszę o wypowiedzi - pozdrawiam.

----------


## Świerzak

... jak zamawiacie beton... na cokolwiek .. płyta fundament itp.. zawsze zamawiajcie tak zeby umówic gruszke na rano... bo zawsze potem sa opóźnione

----------


## michalz

> Napisał sezam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Dagbuilder
> 
> ...


W uproszczeniu takie "cuś" co powie systemowi alarmowemu że okno zostało otworzone   :wink:

----------


## rafalryba

Bardzo ciekawy watek prosze o wiecej.

----------


## mirkan

Mam ogrzewanie na paliwo stało - piec z podajnikiem stoi w kotłowni w piwnicy. Czasem trzeba go czyścić. Dlatego zaplanowałam w kotłowni zlew, żeby z brudnymi rękami nie biegać z piwnicy do eleganckiej łazienki.

----------


## piotr_rt8

jak robicie przyłącze energetyczne ziemią to dodajcie jeszcze jeden peszel z pilotem tak aby moc w przyszłości zasilanie do bramy czy domofon bez problemu zrobić kolega tak zrobił ł i wydał mi się bardzo fajny pomysł

----------


## Hans Kloss

Ja radzę od razu przewidzieć i wrzucić do ziemi kable do bramy, domofonu, czy oświetlenia. Ale to chyba niekoniecznie przy przyłaczu enedgetycznym, chyba, ze za jednym razem jakaś ekipa może to wykonać bo tak sprawniej i taniej. Na pewno warto pomyśleć szczególnie tam, gdzie potem będezie kostka. Ja mam rurociagi z rur kanalizacyjnych pod kostką. Jest szansa, że jak coś padnie, lub będę musiał dołozyć, to nie będę kopał.

----------


## panfotograf

W poprzednim domu miałem garaż (wcześniej była tam też i kotłownia) połączony bezpośrednimi drzwiami z częścią mieszkalną.
ODRADZAM
Teraz buduję dom gdzie *garaż i kotłownia (z piecem na paliwo stałe) mają jedyne wejścia z zewnątrz*.
Z garażu zawsze zalatuje benzyną, olejami itp (oprócz samochodu każdy tam trzymać będzie różne płyny mniej lub bardziej śmierdzące). A i tak z doświadczenia wiem że łatwiej się pakuje samochód po wyprowadzeniu z garażu.
Czy muszę tłumaczyć dlaczego kotłownia z piecem na paliwo stałe nie powinna mieć połączenia z czystym, pachnącym domem?? Kto miał do czynienia z taką kotłownią wie to doskonale. Współczesne piece z podajnikami zazwyczaj nie wymagają więcej niż dwóch wizyt na tydzień.

----------


## kinderch

Hej, hej,

Jesteśmy chwilę przed rozpoczęciem budowy. Czytam sporo forum, żeby się jak najwięcej dowiedzieć. Jest masa przydatnych tematów ale zobaczyć wszystkie to chyba niemożliwe. Jeżeli już jest taki temat to poproszę link i można zamknąć. 

W tym temacie nie chodzi mi to, że trzeba załatwić coś w urzędzie, dogadać się z ekipą itd.

Mam na myśli rzeczy o których warto pomyśleć, bo może ich brakować lub trzeba będzie kuć czy coś zmieniać a można to zrobić łatwiej. 

Mieszkając w domu rodziców przychodzą mi na myśl takie rzeczy:
- zaplanować gdzie będzie stała choinka i zrobić tam kontakt na lampki żeby nie latać z przedłużaczami - u nas jest kontakt ukryty pod sufitem i tam zawsze podłączamy lampki, duże ułatwienie i brak ciągnięcia kabli gdzieś przy podłodze
- zaplanować kontakty na zewnątrz domu, najlepiej z każdej strony- łatwiej podłączać kosiarkę czy inne urządzenie z każdej strony niż na około biegać z kablami
- zaplanować oświetlenie z zewnątrz budynku, żeby przy kładzeniu kabli elektryk je tam pociągnął
- kran do węża ogrodowego - podlewanie trawy, mycie psa itd.
- jakaś umywalka w domku gospodarczym - mycie jakiegoś brudu z łopaty czy innych narzędzi, lepiej umyć na zewnątrz niż nosić do kuchni czy do wanny

Macie jakieś swoje przemyślenia i rady? Wiem, że jest temat czego byście nie zrobili i można wnioskować z niego co warto a czego nie ale może tutaj będzie łatwiej to zebrać w jedno.

----------


## brylekpl

Juz na etapie koncepcyjnym projektu rysowac meble w pokojach w odpowiedniej skali zeby nie bylo niespodzianke ze cos sie nie zmiesci

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Przeczytaj cały wątek Czego w urządzaniu domu nie zrobilibyście ponownie? Wątek ma co prawda ponad 400 stron, ale ich lektura (przynajmniej mi) dała dużo i uważam, że warto od niego zacząć.

----------


## kinderch

> Przeczytaj cały wątek Czego w urządzaniu domu nie zrobilibyście ponownie? Wątek ma co prawda ponad 400 stron, ale ich lektura (przynajmniej mi) dała dużo i uważam, że warto od niego zacząć.


Czytam ten wątek. Jest masa informacji czego nie robić. Co robić też. Ale może wątek co robić też by się przydał?  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jest w tym samym dziale, ale jakoś cieszy się znacznie mniejszym zainteresowaniem.  :smile:

----------


## Hydrauliczne

Witam a ja dodam jeżeli zlecacie jaką kolwiek usługę a szczególnie montaż stolarki należy daną firmę wrzucić w Google i poczytać opinie 1 negatywna musi wam dać sporo do myślenia!  Pamiętajcie w tym kraju nic nie chroni konsumentów  a prawo jest po stronie "oprawców " jeżeli uwiklacie się w proces sądowy z nie rzetelną firmą to już jesteście przegrani z jakiej strony na to nie patrzeć (3 lata procesu o okna i przegrana 10 tyś zł kosztów ) 
Pozdrawiam budujących ....

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Opinie są ważne to fakt, ale anonimowa opinia w necie jest gówno warta. Równie dobrze, mogła ja napisać firma konkurencyjna.
Oczywiście warto szukać, pytać i dociekać, ale odrzucać dobrą ofertę tylko z powodu jednego "negatywa" jest głupie.

----------


## Hydrauliczne

> Opinie są ważne to fakt, ale anonimowa opinia w necie jest gówno warta. Równie dobrze, mogła ja napisać firma konkurencyjna.
> Oczywiście warto szukać, pytać i dociekać, ale odrzucać dobrą ofertę tylko z powodu jednego "negatywa" jest głupie.


To samo mogę powiedzieć o tobie jest głupie?  Jeżeli jest ktoś  kto przeczyta ze zrozumieniem tekst opinii pozytywnych i negatywnych to  odróżni konkurencja a co prawda . Obserwuje  moją  " firmę od okien" i nie mogę się nadziwić w jakim " tempie  " przybywa  tam rozczarowanch to na pewno ci co nie odrzucili "dobrej oferty " 
Wątek jest na co zwrócić uwagę a nie co bagatelizować

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Zwracam jedynie uwagę jak łatwo jest oczernić kogoś w internecie.
Sam napisałeś, że znalezienie 1 negatywnej opinii powinno przekreślić daną firmę. I do tego nawiązuję.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam a ja dodam jeżeli zlecacie jaką kolwiek usługę........wrzucić w Google


Popieram i zalecam również.

----------

